# Table for HO slot cars



## Dice (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi, just bought an HO slot car set. How high of a table should I put the track on?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Dice said:


> Hi, just bought an HO slot car set. How high of a table should I put the track on?


Anywhere between 30" (standard table height) & 36" (standard counter height) would be fine. I think 30" is a little low when standing, but if you are planning use by children, I would recommend staying closer to 30".


----------



## Dice (Jan 13, 2021)

rbrunne1 said:


> Anywhere between 30" (standard table height) & 36" (standard counter height) would be fine. I think 30" is a little low when standing, but if you are planning use by children, I would recommend staying closer to 30".


Thank You! Do most adults stand or sit when racing HO slot cars?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Dice said:


> Thank You! Do most adults stand or sit when racing HO slot cars?


I usually stand so it easier to retrieve deslots.


----------



## Dice (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks again. One more question . Is it ok to put several tables together to get the size I need 
or would this have an effect on the slot car performance?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure, you can use separate tables/platforms. might make it easier to change layout in future if you so desire.


----------



## Dice (Jan 13, 2021)

alpink said:


> sure, you can use separate tables/platforms. might make it easier to change layout in future if you so desire.





alpink said:


> sure, you can use separate tables/platforms. might make it easier to change layout in future if you so desire.


I never though of that. Thank you!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The ideal height is so you can easily reach all areas of the track (and the run off areas in case of a de-slot.) 🤙


----------

